# David D Angelo and spitting "Game"



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

how did I not post in this thread yet

well you can either listen to this guy and his friends and waste your money, or just relax and have fun and not take life too seriously and the results are the same hahaahaha :crazy:


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

Thracius said:


> how did I not post in this thread yet
> 
> well you can either listen to this guy and his friends and waste your money, or just relax and have fun and not take life too seriously and the results are the same hahaahaha :crazy:


hahah, seriously.

It's either you get better on yourself or stay the same person who is still coming up with the same results.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

thehigher said:


> My basic point is this. Be careful.


Ok, no worries.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Ventricity said:


> david d angelo is not intp, if he claims that he has not developed a good understanding of myers briggs. it´s not about what you feel you are, and the greatest way to find what type you are is by learning theory, not take some stupid internet test or reading some stupid profile without really understanding the theory behind it and thus basing it on what you feel you are.
> 
> all i can say from reading and watching him is that it is very likely that he is either ENTJ or ESTP.


on this page

My MBTI Personality Type - My MBTI Results

it says "Only you can decide which personality type fits you best" so if he wants to be INTP then that's fine by me.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Is this David D. Angelo guy the one who did the Doctor Love stuff for askmen.com? A lot of women who read his work really disagree with him. He's a real SOB. The truth is that orgasms are great for 30 seconds, but a good relationship with a plain woman is better than a fling with Helen of Troy.


----------

